# Hey everyone. New to this ordeal, but need help



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

To make a long story short, wanted another kind of cichlid so went and got one today at a pet store. I currently have 2 oscars and 2 jack's and the new one, which im not sure but i think its a firemouth. Anyways this new one has been chasing and is being very aggressive towards the others. All are about the same size. There in a 55 gallon tank as well. From what *** read these are not suppose to be real aggresive so tell me if *** got the right fish please.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

That is a Flowerhorn and you are going to need a lot more space A WHOLE LOT more space.

A single oscar needs *at least* a 75 gallon. More than that you have to go larger. Actually the JD is the only fish you have that can survive long term in a 55g. Being inexperienced I would take the flowerhorn back immediately. And if you plan on keeping the oscars you need to upgrade tank sizes.

You have come to the right place though. This forum is full of great threads and advice and a lot of people willing to help.

Welcome to the C-F.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a flowerhorn, and yes, you're going to need a minimum of a 75gal tank just for that fish alone when it gets a bit bigger.

Even without the flowerhorn, a 55gal tank is not big enough for two Oscars as adults. If you wind up with a pair from the two JDs, then that pair alone might be okay in a 55gal tank as adults, but personally I'd push it up to a 75gal.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks a ton for ya'lls help. I figured id need a bigger tank. Whats w this thing chasing around my bigger oscar?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Flowerhorns are aggressive, that's just the way man created them. It will kill your fish in due time. you're going to either need to return it or get rid of all your other fish. Or get a few more tanks.

Two JD's will be fine in a 55 for life, unless they're both male.

One oscar will be fine in a bare 55 for life. But a 75 is ideal.

I don't know much about flowerhorns (FH) except that I had an 8" female in a 14' tank and she bullied everyone, even fish twice her size.

Here's a bit about oscars:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Well it seems they flowerhorn, or my albino oscar have calmed down. I guess while im at it i should add i have to Red Pacu's that i read about lastnight. They will get really big and my lil 55 gallon ain't gonna work much longer w 2 oscars 2 jd, 2 Pacu, 1 flowerhorn, an a blood parrot. 
Its really not my fault persay. I started out babysittin all these fish well except the jd's and FH, and now its mine and i know nothing about fish.. So thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mrbiged, check out my site, www.monsterfishrescue.com


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

well you need to get that flowerhorn out of your tank. they never calm down in a 55g! today your FH and oscar are friends and tomorrow your oscar is dead.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a shame to get rid of such a nice looking Flowerhorn. You should look on Craig's list for a bigger tank. You can get some pretty good deal sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Please do not buy the pacu. Get rid of the fish you have, or get a much bigger tank.

BTW, what are your water params?

Art


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

The problem is i got the Pacu's already. i was babysittin this lady's tank and nows its mine.. And please fill me in on what you mean by water parameters... Im a prime example of why you should research this stuff before you get into it. Im over my head w all these dang fish. Im takin the JD's back tomorrow and buyin another tank for my FH. Then when i get the $ im gonna get a tank for the Pacu's...


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Then when i get the $ im gonna get a tank for the Pacu's...


It had better be a BIG BIG BIG tank :lol: . Pacus get HUGE! your better off ditchin the Pacu , cause most of us will never be able to properly house them.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I love my Pacu's very friendly. They may be a red belly pacu, which only get about 10 inches i think :idea:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I hate to inform you but the Pacu's will get almost as long as your 55 gallon tank alone. In the aquarium they can get 30"-40" if kept in the right tank. But, Pacu's even get large in most smaller tanks VERY quickly compared to other fish. You need to get rid of the Pacu's or go purchase a 300+ 9' tank fast. Sorry


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

check out this link,http://www.monsterfishrescue.com/ the profile there will help you get an idea about how big these guys can get.[/code]


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Theres no way i can afford a 300G aquarium. It would be hard to let them go, they're great fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i like how everyone seems to be saying tht all flowerhorns are prycho killers, out of my 7 flowerhorn, my original was 7", my largest now is 9", 2 of them are 6", and the other 3 are only 2", and none of them show much aggression what so ever.

of course, if yours is showing aggression badly at that size, it isnt a great idea to keep it, as the others said, to many large fish for that tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

300 would not be large enough.

They are a schooling fish and a minimum of three together would be ok.

They need tanks more like 1000 or better. They should not be sold.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> They should not be sold.


The do you mean by this??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Pacus should not be sold to the public.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with that...I don't think Pacu's should be sold in Pet Stores, especially chain stores than will recommend those to go in a 30 gallon tank. They should be something you can only get by special order and show that you have the proper tank for them. But that's just my opinion with a lot of others.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's kind of why I started Monster Fish Rescue. There's a lot of fish out there that people need to be educated on before they get them.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their input. Im goin to look really hard into maybe sending them to the monster rescue. Its just hard to part.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Listen, it's not your fault, it's the store where you got thems fault. Which is why I'm on this crusade... to educate... I understand that buisinesses are in buisiness to make money. But why at the cost of lives. I know I know..... they're only fish.

Not to me. They're just as much a part of my life as my dog or any other pet. They're family.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Not to me. They're just as much a part of my life as my dog or any other pet. They're family.


thank god someone said it, i look at my fish as any other prt of the family

not all chain stores are bad, i work at a petland, which is known to be a bad one, but really, it isnt bad like some of the petlands *** seen, as a matter of fact, employees come to me already when theyarent sure, so they arent justtrying to make a sale, figured id add that.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> as a matter of fact, employees come to me already when theyarent sure, so they arent justtrying to make a sale, figured id add that.


Too bad there aren't more like you working in those stores.


----------

